# Your Personality Type



## Ryan (Feb 12, 2006)

You can find out what type of personality you have by taking the Jung Typology Test. 

I am an INTJ, or Mastermind Rational.

My strength of preferences %:

Introverted - 11
Intuitive - 62
Thinking - 88
Judging - 78

Here is detailed description of INTJ's: Introverted iNtuitive Thinking Judging. I think this web site's description of my personality is very accurate; especially the part that explains why I suck at relationships.

It turns out that a number of people I admire are INTJ's, such as Calvin Coolidge, Thomas Jefferson, Ayn Rand and Hannibal Lecter. A few years ago a friend of mine talked me into taking one of these online personality tests. He sat right next to me while I took the test; looking at the computer screen and disputing all of my answers. So I had to eat his liver with some fava beans and a nice Chianti. :eat1:


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 12, 2006)

INTJ here as well, have scored that way before as well.


----------



## Echoes (Feb 12, 2006)

INTJ

Introverted- 78	
Intuitive- 62	
Thinking- 38	
Judging- 56




Ryan said:


> I think this web site's description of my personality is very accurate; especially the part that explains why I suck at relationships.



I'll 2nd that.

"This happens in part because many INTJs do not readily grasp the social rituals; for instance, they tend to have little patience and less understanding of such things as small talk and flirtation."

The small talk is what kills it. I never get through that stage, which I hear is pretty significant in starting a relationship.


----------



## Tina (Feb 12, 2006)

Seems I always get this one, and I think it's pretty accurate in general.

Your Type is
INFJ
Introverted	Intuitive	Feeling	Judging

The Portrait of the Counselor Idealist (iNFj)

RATIONAL
ARTISAN
IDEALIST
GUARDIAN

The Counselor Idealists are abstract in thought and speech, cooperative in reaching their goals, and directive and introverted in their interpersonal roles. Counselors focus on human potentials, think in terms of ethical values, and come easily to decisions. The small number of this type (little more than 2 percent) is regrettable, since Counselors have an unusually strong desire to contribute to the welfare of others and genuinely enjoy helping their companions. Although Counsleors tend to be private, sensitive people, and are not generally visible leaders, they nevertheless work quite intensely with those close to them, quietly exerting their influence behind the scenes with their families, friends, and colleagues. This type has great depth of personality; they are themselves complicated, and can understand and deal with complex issues and people.

Counselors can be hard to get to know. They have an unusually rich inner life, but they are reserved and tend not to share their reactions except with those they trust. With their loved ones, certainly, Counselors are not reluctant to express their feelings, their face lighting up with the positive emotions, but darkening like a thunderhead with the negative. Indeed, because of their strong ability to take into themselves the feelings of others, Counselors can be hurt rather easily by those around them, which, perhaps, is one reason why they tend to be private people, mutely withdrawing from human contact. At the same time, friends who have known a Counselor for years may find sides emerging which come as a surprise. Not that they are inconsistent; Counselors value their integrity a great deal, but they have intricately woven, mysterious personalities which sometimes puzzle even them.

Counselors have strong empathic abilities and can become aware of another's emotions or intentions -- good or evil -- even before that person is conscious of them. This "mind-reading" can take the form of feeling the hidden distress or illnesses of others to an extent which is difficult for other types to comprehend. Even Counselors can seldom tell how they came to penetrate others' feelings so keenly. Furthermore, the Counselor is most likely of all the types to demonstrate an ability to understand psychic phenomena and to have visions of human events, past, present, or future. What is known as ESP may well be exceptional intuitive ability-in both its forms, projection and introjection. Such supernormal intuition is found frequently in the Counselor, and can extend to people, things, and often events, taking the form of visions, episodes of foreknowledge, premonitions, auditory and visual images of things to come, as well as uncanny communications with certain individuals at a distance.

Mohandas Gandhi and Eleanor Roosevelt are examples of the Counselor Idealist (INFJ).


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 12, 2006)

ISFJ 

Introverted
Sensing
Feelings
Judging

The Portrait of the Protector Guardian (iSfJ)

The primary desire of the Protector Guardian is to be of service to others, but here service means not so much furnishing others with the necessities of life (the Providers concern), as guarding others against lifes pitfalls and perils, that is, seeing to their safety and security. There is a large proportion of Protectors in the population, perhaps as much as ten percent. And a good thing, because they are steadfast in their protecting, and seem fulfilled in the degree they can insure the safekeeping of those in their family, their circle of friends, or their place of business. 

Protectors find great satisfaction in assisting the downtrodden and can deal with disability and neediness in others better than any other type. They go about their task of caretaking modestly, unassumingly, and because of this their efforts are not sometimes fully appreciated. They are not as outgoing and talkative as the Providers, except with close friends and relatives. With these they can chat tirelessly about the ups and downs in their lives, moving (like all the Guardians) from topic to topic as they talk over their everyday concerns. However, their shyness with strangers is often misjudged as stiffness, even coldness, when in truth these Protectors are warm-hearted and sympathetic, giving happily of themselves to those in need. 

Their quietness ought really to be seen as an expression, not of coldness, but of their sincerity and seriousness of purpose. Like all the Guardians, Protectorss have a highly developed puritan work ethic, which tells them that work is good, and that play must be earned-if indulged in at all. The least hedonic of all types, Protectors are willing to work long, long hours doing all the thankless jobs the other types seem content to ignore. Thoroughness and frugality are also virtues for Protectors. When they undertake a task, they will complete it if at all humanly possible; and they know the value of material resources and abhor the squandering or misuse of these resources. Protectors are quite content to work alone; indeed, they may experience some discomfort when placed in positions of authority, and may try to do everything themselves rather than insist that others do their jobs. 

With their extraordinary commitment to security, and with their unusual talent for executing routines, Protectors do well in many careers that have to do with conservation: curators, private secretaries, librarians, middle-managers, police officers, and especially general medical practitioners. To be sure, the hospital is a natural haven for them; it is home to the family doctor, preserver of life and limb, and to the registered nurse, or licensed practical nurse, truly the angels of mercy. The insurance industry is also a good fit for Protectors. To save, to put something aside against an unpredictable future, to prepare for emergenciesthese are important actions to Protectors, who as insurance agents want to see their clients in good hands, sheltered and protected. 

The actor Jimmy Stewart and Mother Teresa are examples of Protector Guardian style.


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 12, 2006)

ISFJ

Introverted
Sensing
Feeling
Perceiving


----------



## Jes (Feb 12, 2006)

SEXY


Kinda speaks for itself, really


----------



## Tina (Feb 12, 2006)

Why am I not surprised at this result, Jes?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Feb 12, 2006)

LOLOL! Neither am I surprised at Jes........LOLOL!


----------



## mybluice (Feb 12, 2006)

ISFJ
Introverted 11%
Sensing 38%
Feeling 12%
Judging 33%


----------



## Ryan (Feb 12, 2006)

Echoes said:


> I'll 2nd that.
> 
> "This happens in part because many INTJs do not readily grasp the social rituals; for instance, they tend to have little patience and less understanding of such things as small talk and flirtation."
> 
> The small talk is what kills it. I never get through that stage, which I hear is pretty significant in starting a relationship.



I enjoy talking, but I've never been a big fan of "small talk". As far as I'm concerned I don't need to make "small talk" if I truly enjoy somebody's company. If one of us has something to say, it will lead to an interesting discussion. And if neither of us has anything to say, it's okay. It won't be an uncomfortable silence.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 12, 2006)

ISFJ

Introverted: 67

Sensing: 75

Feeling: 38

Judging: 11


----------



## Tracyarts (Feb 12, 2006)

ISTP, the crafter artisan (Back when I took the actial professionally administred and scored version in college, I scored INTP.) But I will accept that ISTP is at least somewhat valid for me. I think I am probably a combination of INTP and ISTP.

Tracy

"The Crafter Artisans are not only concrete in speech and utilitarian in getting things done, they are also directive and attentive in their social roles. Though directive like their Promoter counterparts, their directiveness is leavened by a good deal of attentiveness and seclusiveness. They do not approach strangers readily, but once in contact do not hesitate to tell them what to do. And they can be quite forceful in this, such that others tend to do their bidding. 

Like the other Artisans, Crafters live a life of artful action, but their particular nature is most easily seen in their mastery of tools of any and all kinds, from microscopic drill to supersonic jet, from potter's wheel to grand piano, from a camera to a clarinet. Sometimes Crafters will use their body as a tool. A tool is any implement that extends or varies our human powers -- vehicles, musical instruments, cutting devices, and weapons are just four of the many categories of the tools that surround us. Most of us use tools in some capacity, of course, but Crafters (only ten per cent of the general population) are the true virtuosos of tool work, with a natural ability to command tools, to bend them to their wishes, and to become adept at all the crafts requiring tool skills. Even from an early age Crafters are drawn to tools as to a magnet; tools fall into their hands demanding use, and they must manipulate them. Indeed, if a given tool, whether scalpel or earthmover, is operated with a precision that defies belief, that operator is likely an Crafter. "


----------



## Phalloidium (Feb 12, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I think this web site's description of my personality is very accurate; especially the part that explains why I suck at relationships.



INTx people tend to approach women and relationships logically -- but attraction isn't logical (nor is it even a choice). I've experienced this first hand, being an INTP.


----------



## The Nutcracker (Feb 12, 2006)

I guess I'm the first "E" here: ENTP.


----------



## Phalloidium (Feb 12, 2006)

Echoes said:


> INTJ
> 
> Introverted- 78
> Intuitive- 62
> ...



Remember that the majority are extroverts, and the majority are sensors, and in women, the majority are feelers -- what this means is that small talk is important to them. To intuitive thinkers, small talk is boring at best. You think more in concepts than events; in ideas, not the moment. Most people don't relate to that. Whoever said smalltalk is important was not an INTx.

There are two ways to approach this: one is to look for someone with whom you easily relate -- this can be great for friendship, but in a relationship, can lead to boredom. The other is to find your opposite, but opposites tend to be irritating. The best is to find a combination of both to keep things interesting.


----------



## Phalloidium (Feb 12, 2006)

The Nutcracker said:


> I guess I'm the first "E" here: ENTP.



You'll find that there are a lot more I's on the net than E's, than in the general population


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 12, 2006)

ISFJ

I - 8/10
S - 16/20
F - 13/20
J - 12/20

Took the Myers-Briggs...


----------



## Phalloidium (Feb 12, 2006)

Introverted: 78
Intuitive: 88
Thinking: 38
Perceiving: 22

very expressed introvert -- most people think I'm an extrovert... I've balanced myself out nicely.
very expressed intuitive personality
moderately expressed thinking personality
slightly expressed perceiving personality -- I sometimes score as a judger, depending on the questions.

*A Functional Analysis -- by Joe Butt*

*Introverted Thinking*

Introverted Thinking strives to extract the essence of the Idea from various externals that express it. In the extreme, this conceptual essence wants no form or substance to verify its reality. Knowing the Truth is enough for INTPs; the knowledge that this truth can (or could) be demonstrated is sufficient to satisfy the knower. "Cogito, ergo sum" expresses this prime directive quite succinctly. 

In seasons of low energy level, or moments of single-minded concentration, the INTP is aloof and detached in a way that might even offend more relational or extraverted individuals. 

*Extraverted iNtuition*

Intuition softens and socializes Thinking, fleshing out the brittle bones of truths formed in the dominant inner world. That which is is not negotiable; yet actual application diffuses knowledge to the extent that knowledge needs qualification and context to be of any consequence in this foreign world of substance. 

If Thinking can desist, the INTP is free to brainstorm, calling up the perceptions of the unconscious (i.e., intuition) which are mirrored in patterns in the realm of matter, time and space. These perceptions, in the form of theories or hunches, must ultimately defer to the inner principles, or at least they must not negate them. 

Intuition unchained gives birth to play. INTPs enjoy games, formal or impromptu, which coax analogies, patterns and theories from the unseen into spontaneous expression in a way that defies their own comprehension. 

*Introverted Sensing*

Sensing is of a subjective, inner nature similar to that of the SJs. It supplies awareness of the forms of senses rather than the raw, analogic stimuli. Facts and figures seek to be cleaned up for comparison with an ever growing range of previously experienced input. Sensing assists intuition in sorting out and arranging information into the building blocks for Thinking's elaborate systems. 

The internalizing nature of the INTP's Sensing function leaves a relative absence of environmental awareness (i.e., Extraverted Sensing), except when the environment is the current focus. Consciousness of such conditions is at best a sometime thing. 

*Extraverted Feeling*

Feeling tends to be all or none. When present, the INTP's concern for others is intense, albeit naive. In a crisis, this feeling judgement is often silenced by the emergence of Thinking, who rushes in to avert chaos and destruction. In the absence of a clear principle, however, INTPs have been known to defer judgement and to allow decisions about interpersonal matters to be left hanging lest someone be offended or somehow injured. INTPs are at risk of being swept away by the shadow in the form of their own strong emotional impulses.


This fits me to a T -- and an INP. More interesting are the relationship pairs. Personally, I find ESFJ's to be the most challenging to deal with. They don't think, and worse, come to conclusions without thinking, and even worse, stick to them, and worst of all, are quite outspoken about their ill-founded convictions.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 12, 2006)

I never really bought this stuff, mostly because I got so sick of personal ads that laid it out like the rule of life. But here is mine, never did it before.

Your Type is
*ENFJ*

Extroverted 11%
Intuitive 38%
Feeling 12%
Judging 56%

And a brief run down: 
ENFJs are the benevolent 'pedagogues' of humanity. They have tremendous charisma by which many are drawn into their nurturant tutelage and/or grand schemes. Many ENFJs have tremendous power to manipulate others with their phenomenal interpersonal skills and unique salesmanship. But it's usually not meant as manipulation -- ENFJs generally believe in their dreams, and see themselves as helpers and enablers, which they usually are.

ENFJs are global learners. They see the big picture. The ENFJs focus is expansive. Some can juggle an amazing number of responsibilities or projects simultaneously. Many ENFJs have tremendous entrepreneurial ability.

ENFJs are, by definition, Js, with whom we associate organization and decisiveness. But they don't resemble the SJs or even the NTJs in organization of the environment nor occasional recalcitrance. ENFJs are organized in the arena of interpersonal affairs. Their offices may or may not be cluttered, but their conclusions (reached through feelings) about people and motives are drawn much more quickly and are more resilient than those of their NFP counterparts.

ENFJs know and appreciate people. Like most NFs, (and Feelers in general), they are apt to neglect themselves and their own needs for the needs of others. They have thinner psychological boundaries than most, and are at risk for being hurt or even abused by less sensitive people. ENFJs often take on more of the burdens of others than they can bear.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 12, 2006)

Your Type is 
ISFJ 
Introverted 89%
Sensing 1%
Feeling 12%
Judging 56%

A "Protector Guardian." I guess that kind of fits with being a teacher, from what I read (although I admit I read quickly), except for the shyness factor. 

I love stuff like this.


----------



## toni (Feb 12, 2006)

Your Type is 
ESTJ 
Extroverted Sensing Thinking Judging 
Strength of the preferences % 
Extroverted 56%
Sensing 12% 
Thinking 1%
Judging 33% 

"the portrait of the supervisior"


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 12, 2006)

Your Type is 
ISTJ 
Introverted Sensing Thinking Judging 
Strength of the preferences % 
22 12 25 44 


Qualitative analysis of your type formula

You are:
slightly expressed introvert

slightly expressed sensing personality

moderately expressed thinking personality

moderately expressed judging personality


----------



## fatlane (Feb 12, 2006)

OoooH! I'm a CHAMPION!

eNFp

Rrrrraaaarrrr!


----------



## jamie (Feb 12, 2006)

*INFP*
Introverted: 44%
Intuitive: 12%
Feeling: 50%
Perceiving: 11%

*snickers* Seems I am in good company, see below:
Famous INFPs:

Homer
Virgil
*Mary, mother of Jesus*
St. John, the beloved disciple
St. Luke; physician, disciple, author
William Shakespeare, bard of Avon
Henry Wadsworth Longfellow (Evangeline)
A. A. Milne (Winnie the Pooh)
Laura Ingalls Wilder (Little House on the Prairie)
Helen Keller, deaf and blind author
Carl Rogers, reflective psychologist, counselor
Fred Rogers (Mister Rogers' Neighborhood)
Dick Clark (American Bandstand)
Donna Reed, actor (It's a Wonderful Life)
Jacqueline Kennedy Onasis
Neil Diamond, vocalist
Tom Brokaw, news anchor
James Herriot (All Creatures Great and Small)
Annie Dillard (Pilgrim at Tinker Creek)
James Taylor, vocalist
Julia Roberts, actor (Conspiracy Theory, Pretty Woman)
Scott Bakula (Quantum Leap)
Terri Gross (PBS's "Fresh Air")
Amy Tan (author of The Joy-Luck Club, The Kitchen God's Wife)
John F. Kennedy, Jr.
Lisa Kudrow ("Phoebe" of Friends)
Fred Savage ("The Wonder Years")

Fictional INFPs:
Anne (Anne of Green Gables)
Calvin (Calvin and Hobbes)
Deanna Troi (Star Trek - The Next Generation)
Wesley Crusher (Star Trek - The Next Generation)
Doctor Julian Bashir (Star Trek: Deep Space 9)
Bastian (The Neverending Story)
*E.T.: the ExtraTerrestrial*
Doug Funny, Doug cartoons
Tommy, Rug Rats cartoons
Rocko, Rocko's Modern Life cartoons


----------



## Ryan (Feb 13, 2006)

Phalloidium said:


> INTx people tend to approach women and relationships logically -- but attraction isn't logical (nor is it even a choice). I've experienced this first hand, being an INTP.



I try to approach everything logically. I guess I should limit my relationships to other INTx's?


----------



## rainyday (Feb 13, 2006)

jamie said:


> *snickers* Seems I am in good company, see below:



Put one more on the list, Jamie 

INFP

Introverted 56%
Intuitive 50%
Feeling 75%
Perceiving 11%


----------



## leighcy (Feb 13, 2006)

Your Type is
INFJ
Introverted Intuitive Feeling Judging

The Portrait of the Counselor Idealist (iNFj)

RATIONAL
ARTISAN
IDEALIST
GUARDIAN

The Counselor Idealists are abstract in thought and speech, cooperative in reaching their goals, and directive and introverted in their interpersonal roles. Counselors focus on human potentials, think in terms of ethical values, and come easily to decisions. The small number of this type (little more than 2 percent) is regrettable, since Counselors have an unusually strong desire to contribute to the welfare of others and genuinely enjoy helping their companions. Although Counsleors tend to be private, sensitive people, and are not generally visible leaders, they nevertheless work quite intensely with those close to them, quietly exerting their influence behind the scenes with their families, friends, and colleagues. This type has great depth of personality; they are themselves complicated, and can understand and deal with complex issues and people.

Counselors can be hard to get to know. They have an unusually rich inner life, but they are reserved and tend not to share their reactions except with those they trust. With their loved ones, certainly, Counselors are not reluctant to express their feelings, their face lighting up with the positive emotions, but darkening like a thunderhead with the negative. Indeed, because of their strong ability to take into themselves the feelings of others, Counselors can be hurt rather easily by those around them, which, perhaps, is one reason why they tend to be private people, mutely withdrawing from human contact. At the same time, friends who have known a Counselor for years may find sides emerging which come as a surprise. Not that they are inconsistent; Counselors value their integrity a great deal, but they have intricately woven, mysterious personalities which sometimes puzzle even them.

Counselors have strong empathic abilities and can become aware of another's emotions or intentions -- good or evil -- even before that person is conscious of them. This "mind-reading" can take the form of feeling the hidden distress or illnesses of others to an extent which is difficult for other types to comprehend. Even Counselors can seldom tell how they came to penetrate others' feelings so keenly. Furthermore, the Counselor is most likely of all the types to demonstrate an ability to understand psychic phenomena and to have visions of human events, past, present, or future. What is known as ESP may well be exceptional intuitive ability-in both its forms, projection and introjection. Such supernormal intuition is found frequently in the Counselor, and can extend to people, things, and often events, taking the form of visions, episodes of foreknowledge, premonitions, auditory and visual images of things to come, as well as uncanny communications with certain individuals at a distance.

Mohandas Gandhi and Eleanor Roosevelt are examples of the Counselor Idealist (INFJ).


----------



## Ash (Feb 13, 2006)

INFJ

Introverted	56
Intuitive 75
Feeling 50
Judging 56

Edit: Ha, I guess I don't need to add all the other Counselor Idealist stuff. See above.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 13, 2006)

The net is full of Intros... but that doesn't mean the extros stay away. 

*ENFJ*

Extrovert: 78%
Intuitive: 38%
Feeling: 62%
Judging: 1%


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Feb 13, 2006)

Your Type is INFJ 

Introverted 100%
Intuitive 25%
Feeling 12%
Judging 1%

Yay, I seem to have the first visible 100% score on anything. 

I believe this is the third time I've scored INFJ now.


----------



## Echoes (Feb 13, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I enjoy talking, but I've never been a big fan of "small talk". As far as I'm concerned I don't need to make "small talk" if I truly enjoy somebody's company. If one of us has something to say, it will lead to an interesting discussion. And if neither of us has anything to say, it's okay. It won't be an uncomfortable silence.



I'm definitely the same way... with people I already know. It's just meeting new people that's pretty hard for me.


----------



## Tad (Feb 13, 2006)

Ryan said:


> You can find out what type of personality you have by taking the Jung Typology Test.



There is a similar test at keirsey.com

From there and the Myers-Briggs profile (the long paper test on which these are based) I'm an INTP, strong on the N and P, mild on the I and T.

If you are interested in this sort of stuff, I suggest reading "Please Understand Me II" (by Keirsey), or a shorter version based on it (different author) called "People Patterns." 

Fun stuff!

-Ed


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, I tried the ----------->

HUMANMETRICS 

Jung Typology Test 

Introverted = 44
Intuitive = 38
Thinking = 25
Judging = 11


----------



## moonvine (Feb 13, 2006)

Interesting. I was an INFP for years and years, now apparently I am an INFJ.


----------



## jamie (Feb 13, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Put one more on the list, Jamie
> 
> INFP
> 
> ...



woohoo...a good addition...


----------



## Ryan (Feb 13, 2006)

Echoes said:


> I'm definitely the same way... with people I already know. It's just meeting new people that's pretty hard for me.



I'm great at meeting people. It's meeting people that I actually like that I sometimes find difficult.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 14, 2006)

[Recap]

ISFJ: MisticalMisty, Chimpi, mybluice, ValentineBBW, Wagimawr, BBW Betty, Ashley
INTJ: Ryan, EvilPrincess, Echoies, bigSexy920,swamptoad
INFJ: Tina, leighcy, Thrifty McGriff, Moonvine
INFP: jamie, RainyDay
ENFJ: AnnMarie, Fuzzy
INTP: Phalloidium
ISTP: TracyArts
ENTP: Nutcracker
ESTJ: toni
ENFP: Fatlane

and...
SEXY: Jes


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 14, 2006)

Whoa Nellie!

Thats even better than cliff notes.

Thanks for the recap, Fuzzy!


----------



## FEast (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow! It's almost like they know me personally! They sure have got me pegged. I'm an ESFJ.

[SIZE=+1]ExtrovertedSensingFeelingJudging[/SIZE] 

None of that surprises me in the least, but it's almost like they're right here, inside my head. Too spooky!

It also doesn't surprise me that the majority who've responded so far are I's. Think about it...people who have some difficulties interacting with others probably find the anonymity of the 'Net less daunting. However, if you check the results so far, it also seems to me that the E's tend to post more often than the I's, which is also not surprising.

Thanks for the fun thread!~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## Zandoz (Feb 14, 2006)

INFJ 
Introverted Intuitive Feeling Judging 
Strength of the preferences % 
67 12 12 11 


INFJ type description by D.Keirsey
INFJ type description by J. Butt and M.M. Heiss 



Qualitative analysis of your type formula

You are:
distinctively expressed introvert

slightly expressed intuitive personality

slightly expressed feeling personality

slightly expressed judging personality

Functional Analysis: 

Introverted iNtuition
Introverted intuitives, INFJs enjoy a greater clarity of perception of inner, unconscious processes than all but their INTJ cousins. Just as SP types commune with the object and "live in the here and now" of the physical world, INFJs readily grasp the hidden psychological stimuli behind the more observable dynamics of behavior and affect. Their amazing ability to deduce the inner workings of the mind, will and emotions of others gives INFJs their reputation as prophets and seers. Unlike the confining, routinizing nature of introverted sensing, introverted intuition frees this type to act insightfully and spontaneously as unique solutions arise on an event by event basis. 

Extraverted Feeling
Extraverted feeling, the auxiliary deciding function, expresses a range of emotion and opinions of, for and about people. INFJs, like many other FJ types, find themselves caught between the desire to express their wealth of feelings and moral conclusions about the actions and attitudes of others, and the awareness of the consequences of unbridled candor. Some vent the attending emotions in private, to trusted allies. Such confidants are chosen with care, for INFJs are well aware of the treachery that can reside in the hearts of mortals. This particular combination of introverted intuition and extraverted feeling provides INFJs with the raw material from which perceptive counselors are shaped. 

Introverted Thinking
The INFJ's thinking is introverted, turned toward the subject. Perhaps it is when the INFJ's thinking function is operative that he is most aloof. A comrade might surmise that such detachment signals a disillusionment, that she has also been found lacking by the sardonic eye of this one who plumbs the depths of the human spirit. Experience suggests that such distancing is merely an indication that the seer is hard at work and focusing energy into this less efficient tertiary function. 

Extraverted Sensing
INFJs are twice blessed with clarity of vision, both internal and external. Just as they possess inner vision which is drawn to the forms of the unconscious, they also have external sensing perception which readily takes hold of worldly objects. Sensing, however, is the weakest of the INFJ's arsenal and the most vulnerable. INFJs, like their fellow intuitives, may be so absorbed in intuitive perceiving that they become oblivious to physical reality. The INFJ under stress may fall prey to various forms of immediate gratification. Awareness of extraverted sensing is probably the source of the "SP wannabe" side of INFJs. Many yearn to live spontaneously; it's not uncommon for INFJ actors to take on an SP (often ESTP) role. 

Famous INFJs:
Nathan, prophet of Israel
Aristophanes
Chaucer
Goethe
Robert Burns, Scottish poet 

U.S. Presidents: 
Martin Van Buren 
James Earl "Jimmy" Carter 
Nathaniel Hawthorne
Fanny Crosby, (blind) hymnist
Mother Teresa of Calcutta
Fred McMurray (My Three Sons)
Shirley Temple Black, child actor, ambassador
Martin Luther King, Jr., civil rights leader, martyr
James Reston, newspaper reporter
Shirley McClain (Sweet Charity, ...)
Piers Anthony, author ("Xanth" series)
Michael Landon (Little House on the Prairie)
Tom Selleck
John Katz, critic, author
Paul Stookey (Peter, Paul and Mary)
U. S. Senator Carol Moseley-Braun (D-IL)
Billy Crystal
Garry Trudeau (Doonesbury)
Nelson Mandela
Mel Gibson
Carrie Fisher
Nicole Kidman
Jamie Foxx
Sela Ward
Mark Harmon
Gary Dourdan
Marg Helgaberger
Evangeline Lilly
Tori May


----------



## Tragdor (Feb 14, 2006)

I am an INTP so I am the Architect

Ergo, Concordantly, Vis-à-vis, anomaly......


----------



## Ivy (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm an ESFP.


"Where's the party?" ESFPs love people, excitement, telling stories and having fun. The spontaneous, impulsive nature of this type is almost always entertaining. And ESFPs love to entertain -- on stage, at work, and/or at home. Social gatherings are an energy boost to these "people" people.

SPs sometimes think and talk in more of a spider-web approach. Several of my ESFP friends jump from thought to thought in mid-sentence, touching here or there in a manner that's almost incoherent to the listener, but will eventually cover the waterfront by skipping on impulse from one piece of information to another. It's really quite fascinating. 

ESFPs are attracted to new ideas, new fashions, new gadgets, new ______. Perhaps it's the newness of life that attracts ESFPs to elementary education, especially to preschool and kindergarten. 

ESFPs love to talk to people about people. Some of the most colorful storytellers are ESFPs. Their down-to-earth, often homespun wit reflects a mischievous benevolence. 

Almost every ESFP loves to talk. Some can be identified by the twenty minute conversation required to ask or answer a simple factual question.


----------



## Turin (Feb 14, 2006)

Your Type is
ISTJ
Introverted	Sensing	Thinking	Judging
Strength of the preferences %
89	62	88	100

ISTJ type description by D.Keirsey
ISTJ type description by J. Butt


Qualitative analysis of your type formula

You are:

* very expressed introvert
* distinctively expressed sensing personality
* very expressed thinking personality
* very expressed judging personality


Inspector Guardians look carefully and thoroughly at the people and institutions around them. Making up perhaps as much as ten percent of the general population, Inspectors are characterized by decisiveness in practical affairs, are the guardians of institutions, and if only one adjective could be selected, superdependable would best describe them. Whether at home or at work, Inspectors are nothing if not dependable, particularly when it comes to examining the people and products they are responsible forquietly seeing to it that uniform quality is maintained, and that those around them uphold certain standards of attitude and conduct.

These quiet, no-nonsense Guardians have a distaste for and distrust of fanciness in speech, dress, and living space. Their words tend to be simple and down-to-earth, not showy or high-flown; their clothes are often homespun and conservative rather than of the latest fashion; and their home and work environments are usually neat, orderly, and traditional, rather than up-to-date or luxurious. In their choice of personal property (cars, furnishings, jewelry, and so on) price and durability are just as important as comfort or appearance. Classics, antiques, and heirlooms are especially valued, having achieved a certain time-honored statusInspectors prefer the old-fashioned to the newfangled every time. Even on vacation, Inspectors tend not to be attracted by exotic foods, beverages, or locales. 

Their thoroughness and orderliness, combined with their interest in legality and standardization, leads Inspectors to a number of occupations that call for the careful administration of goods and services. Inspectors feel right at home with difficult, detailed forms and columns of figures, and thus they make excellent bank examiners, auditors, accountants, and tax attorneys. Managing investments in securities is likely to interest this type, particularly investments in municipal bonds and blue-chip securities. Inspectors are not likely to take chances either with their own or others money, and the thought of a bankrupt nation, state, institution, or family gives them more than a little uneasiness. The idea of dishonoring a contract also bothers an Inspector their word is their bondand they naturally communicate a message of trustworthiness and stability, which can make them successful in business. With their eye for detail, Inspectors make good business men and women, librarians, dentists, optometrists, legal secretaries, and law researchers. High school and college teachers of business administration, home economics, physical education, civics, and history tend to be Inspectors, as do quartermaster officers in the military.

President Harry S. Truman is an example of an Inspector Guardian.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 14, 2006)

I took a personality test in psychology that is of similar form. My results were:

INFP- The Dreamer

I would post it under my avatar, but I'm down on rep points .


----------



## saucywench (Feb 14, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Interesting. I was an INFP for years and years, now apparently I am an INFJ.


 
As someone else remarked about my findings, perhaps I'm changing or, more likely, this test is not as exhaustive as the Myers-Briggs Type Indicator (MBTI) personality test, which is what I have taken before. In fact, I was told (by the same test administrator who knew me well) that I needn't take it again the second time because I was a hardcore INFP. The answer could be a combination of both.


----------



## 4honor (Feb 14, 2006)

Your Type is 
INFJ 
Introverted Intuitive Feeling Judging 
Strength of the preferences % 
33 25 12 33


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Feb 14, 2006)

INTP

slightly expressed introvert

moderately expressed intuitive personality

slightly expressed thinking personality

distinctively expressed perceiving personality

funky


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 15, 2006)

[Recap, a different way...]

Rationals

Engineers:
INTP(Architects): Phalloidium, Tragdor, ClashCityRocker
ENTP(Inventors): Nutcracker

Coordinators:
INTJ(Masterminds): Ryan, EvilPrincess, Echoies, bigSexy920,swamptoad
ENTJ(FieldMarshals): 

Idealists

Advocates:
INFP(Healers): jamie, RainyDay, Jon Blaze
ENFP(Champions): Fatlane

Mentors:
INFJ(Counselors): Tina, leighcy, Thrifty McGriff, Moonvine, Zandoz, 4honor
ENFJ(Teachers): AnnMarie, Fuzzy

Artisans

Entertainers:
ISFP(Composers):
ESFP(Performers): Ivy 
Operators:
ISTP(Crafters): TracyArts 
ESTP(Promoters): 

Guardians:

Administrators:
ISTJ(Inspectors): Turin
ESTJ(Supervisors): toni 
Conservators:
ISFJ(Protectors): MisticalMisty, Chimpi, mybluice, ValentineBBW, Wagimawr, BBW Betty, Ashley 
ESFJ(Providers): FEast 

and...
SEXY: Jes


----------



## leighcy (Feb 16, 2006)

Great recap. Love how you snuck that one in on the end. LOL


----------



## Phalloidium (Feb 16, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I try to approach everything logically. I guess I should limit my relationships to other INTx's?



That's not a recipe for success -- INTx's still have emotions, and relationships are emotional things (except in arranged marriages). Approach it logically -- learn what creates the emotions. Perhaps look at it from an evolutionary perspective. Study what works for others and why it works. That's what one INTF did. I used to be completely baffled by women -- ask anyone I went to school with. Yeah, I'm plugging a guy's material because it changed my life, and that is not an understatement. He also has a free email list.


----------



## ataraxia (Feb 16, 2006)

I never saw this thread...

I'm an INTP, quite reliably so.


----------



## Tarella (Feb 16, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> [Recap, a different way...]
> 
> Rationals
> 
> ...


INTJ for Tarella.

Introverted Intuitive Thinking Judging 
Strength of the preferences % 
33 62 38 33


----------



## FreneticFangs (Feb 17, 2006)

Your Type is 
ISFP 
Introverted Sensing Feeling Perceiving 
Strength of the preferences % 
44 25 38 67 


ISFP type description by D.Keirsey
ISFP type description by J. Butt



Qualitative analysis of your type formula

You are:
moderately expressed introvert

moderately expressed sensing personality

moderately expressed feeling personality

distinctively expressed perceiving personality

I may come back to this later and actually think about it. It was the last of my strength though. I'm off to sleep, wake up in 4 hours, and work for 14 hours again


----------



## coyote wild (Feb 17, 2006)

i took this test a year ago in my psychology class, and again in my professional communications class (only that one was less in depth).

INTJ for Chad. i love spending time alone, and when im with a few people, i dont like it to exceed more than 5. 

it sucks because people take my desire to be by myself personally. its hard to tell others "I just need some time alone today" without them getting hurt, so because of this i am rarely alone (right now being an exception).


----------



## Ryan (Feb 17, 2006)

Phalloidium said:


> That's not a recipe for success -- INTx's still have emotions, and relationships are emotional things (except in arranged marriages).



Hmm...maybe I should look into an arranged marriage. 



Phalloidium said:


> Approach it logically -- learn what creates the emotions.



I love people I respect. I respect people with similar values and personalities.



Phalloidium said:


> Study what works for others and why it works.



I'm not sure that studying people who have different personalities and date different types of women than I date will help me that much. I'm a nice guy who is easy to get along with as a friend, coworker or neighbor, but I'm not nearly as easy to get along with in a relationship. I'm very set in my ways, and I would be better off acknowledging that and looking for a woman who is set in the same ways as I am. 



Phalloidium said:


> That's what one INTF did. I used to be completely baffled by women -- ask anyone I went to school with. Yeah, I'm plugging a guy's material because it changed my life, and that is not an understatement. He also has a free email list.



I appreciate the link, but I don't think I need that sort of help. I have no problem meeting women, getting dates, etc. I just don't meet the kind of women I want to meet. Most of them are nice, intelligent, attractive, etc., but aren't right for me when it comes to values and personality.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Feb 17, 2006)

Having used the Meyers-Briggs personality inventory in the past, I'll note that while its actual reliability level is more than a little dubious, it is a good tool for getting people to talk about their personality traits in a way that is relatively safe. Introversion, for instance, is not a trait valued in American culture by and large (I say that as someone who used to always get notes about it on my elementary school report cards), but I know _I've_ got strong introvert proclivities and years of "Keeps to himself" notes aren't gonna change that.

Interestin' to see how many folks here hit the "I" part of that scale. Think I remember a Dan Davies article in the print mag that once discussed what he saw as the introvert nature of many FAs - and looks like he might've been on to something...

And, for the record, I'm a strong INTP.


----------



## pickleman357 (Feb 17, 2006)

Extroverted 33
Intuitive 75
Feeling 50
Perceiving 11



> The Champion Idealists are abstract in thought and speech, cooperative in accomplishing their aims, and informative and extraverted when relating with others. For Champions, nothing occurs which does not have some deep ethical significance, and this, coupled with their uncanny sense of the motivations of others, gives them a talent for seeing life as an exciting drama, pregnant with possibilities for both good and evil. This type is found in only about 3 percent of the general population, but they have great influence because of their extraordinary impact on others. Champions are inclined to go everywhere and look into everything that has to do with the advance of good and the retreat of evil in the world. They can't bear to miss out on what is going on around them; they must experience, first hand, all the significant social events that affect our lives. And then they are eager to relate the stories they've uncovered, hoping to disclose the "truth" of people and issues, and to advocate causes. This strong drive to unveil current events can make them tireless in conversing with others, like fountains that bubble and splash, spilling over their own words to get it all out.
> 
> Champions consider intense emotional experiences as being vital to a full life, although they can never quite shake the feeling that a part of themselves is split off, uninvolved in the experience. Thus, while they strive for emotional congruency, they often see themselves in some danger of losing touch with their real feelings, which Champions possess in a wide range and variety. In the same vein, Champions strive toward a kind of spontaneous personal authenticity, and this intention always to "be themselves" is usually communicated nonverbally to others, who find it quite attractive. All too often, however, Champions fall short in their efforts to be authentic, and they tend to heap coals of fire on themselves, berating themselves for the slightest self-conscious role-playing.



Eh?!?!

:shocked: Whoa.... that's me.... but but but but... that wasn't me 5 years ago...... Wow... I've changed a freakin lot. that's scary  



> Famous ENFPs:
> Franz Joseph Haydn
> *Samuel Clemens (Mark Twain)*
> Will Rogers
> ...


that's just interesting


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 18, 2006)

INFJ Counselor Idealist 

Introverted 56
Intuitive 50
Feeling 62
Judging 44


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 18, 2006)

[Recap III]

Rationals

Engineers:
INTP(Architects): Phalloidium, Tragdor, ClashCityRocker, ataraxia
ENTP(Inventors): Nutcracker

Coordinators:
INTJ(Masterminds): Ryan, EvilPrincess, Echoies, bigSexy920,swamptoad, Tarella, coyote wild
ENTJ(FieldMarshals): 

Idealists

Advocates:
INFP(Healers): jamie, RainyDay, Jon Blaze
ENFP(Champions): Fatlane, pickleman357

Mentors:
INFJ(Counselors): Tina, leighcy, Thrifty McGriff, Moonvine, Zandoz, 4honor, Jack Skellington
ENFJ(Teachers): AnnMarie, Fuzzy

Artisans

Entertainers:
ISFP(Composers): FreneticFangs
ESFP(Performers): Ivy 

Operators:
ISTP(Crafters): TracyArts 
ESTP(Promoters): 

Guardians:

Administrators:
ISTJ(Inspectors): Turin
ESTJ(Supervisors): toni 
Conservators:
ISFJ(Protectors): MisticalMisty, Chimpi, mybluice, ValentineBBW, Wagimawr, BBW Betty, Ashley 
ESFJ(Providers): FEast 

and...
SEXY: Jes


----------



## EvilBob (Feb 18, 2006)

ENFP

and very strongly each


----------



## herin (Feb 26, 2006)

Infp
33%
62%
75%
22%


----------



## nicolethefantastic (Feb 26, 2006)

Your Type is 
INFJ 
Introverted Intuitive Feeling Judging


----------



## ciaobella (Feb 26, 2006)

You have good control over your desires and temptations...if I did I suspect I wouldn't be so big :eat2: 

Apparently I am a ENFJ
Extroverted:1
Intuitave: 25
Feeling: 50
Judging: 67

The Idealists called Teachers are abstract in their thought and speech, cooperative in their style of achieving goals, and directive and extraverted in their interpersonal relations. Learning in the young has to be beckoned forth, teased out from its hiding place, or, as suggested by the word "education," it has to be "educed." by an individual with educative capabilities. Such a one is the eNFj, thus rightly called the educative mentor or Teacher for short. The Teacher is especially capable of educing or calling forth those inner potentials each learner possesses. Even as children the Teachers may attract a gathering of other children ready to follow their lead in play or work. And they lead without seeming to do so. 

Teachers expect the very best of those around them, and this expectation, usually expressed as enthusiastic encouragement, motivates action in others and the desire to live up to their expectations. Teachers have the charming characteristic of taking for granted that their expectations will be met, their implicit commands obeyed, never doubting that people will want to do what they suggest. And, more often than not, people do, because this type has extraordinary charisma. 

The Teachers are found in no more than 2 or 3 percent of the population. They like to have things settled and arranged. They prefer to plan both work and social engagements ahead of time and tend to be absolutely reliable in honoring these commitments. At the same time, Teachers are very much at home in complex situations which require the juggling of much data with little pre-planning. An experienced Teacher group leader can dream up, effortlessly, and almost endlessly, activities for groups to engage in, and stimulating roles for members of the group to play. In some Teachers, inspired by the responsiveness of their students or followers, this can amount to genius which other types find hard to emulate. Such ability to preside without planning reminds us somewhat of an Provider, but the latter acts more as a master of ceremonies than as a leader of groups. Providers are natural hosts and hostesses, making sure that each guest is well looked after at social gatherings, or that the right things are expressed on traditional occasions, such as weddings, funerals, graduations, and the like. In much the same way, Teachers value harmonious human relations about all else, can handle people with charm and concern, and are usually popular wherever they are. But Teachers are not so much social as educational leaders, interested primarily in the personal growth and development of others, and less in attending to their social needs.


----------



## Big_Belly_Lover (Feb 27, 2006)

Your Type is 
ISFJ 
Introverted Sensing Feeling Judging 
Strength of the preferences % 
78 1 50 11 


ISFJ type description by D.Keirsey
ISFJ type description by J. Butt and M.M. Heiss 



Qualitative analysis of your type formula

You are:
very expressed introvert

slightly expressed sensing personality

moderately expressed feeling personality

slightly expressed judging personality

Introverted Sensing Feeling Judging 
by Marina Margaret Heiss 
Profile: ISFJ
Revision: 3.0
Date of Revision: 26 Feb 2005 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ISFJs are characterized above all by their desire to serve others, their "need to be needed." In extreme cases, this need is so strong that standard give-and-take relationships are deeply unsatisfying to them; however, most ISFJs find more than enough with which to occupy themselves within the framework of a normal life. (Since ISFJs, like all SJs, are very much bound by the prevailing social conventions, their form of "service" is likely to exclude any elements of moral or political controversy; they specialize in the local, the personal, and the practical.) 

ISFJs are often unappreciated, at work, home, and play. Ironically, because they prove over and over that they can be relied on for their loyalty and unstinting, high-quality work, those around them often take them for granted--even take advantage of them. Admittedly, the problem is sometimes aggravated by the ISFJs themselves; for instance, they are notoriously bad at delegating ("If you want it done right, do it yourself"). And although they're hurt by being treated like doormats, they are often unwilling to toot their own horns about their accomplishments because they feel that although they deserve more credit than they're getting, it's somehow wrong to want any sort of reward for doing work (which is supposed to be a virtue in itself). (And as low-profile Is, their actions don't call attention to themselves as with charismatic Es.) Because of all of this, ISFJs are often overworked, and as a result may suffer from psychosomatic illnesses. 

In the workplace, ISFJs are methodical and accurate workers, often with very good memories and unexpected analytic abilities; they are also good with people in small-group or one-on-one situations because of their patient and genuinely sympathetic approach to dealing with others. ISFJs make pleasant and reliable co-workers and exemplary employees, but tend to be harried and uncomfortable in supervisory roles. They are capable of forming strong loyalties, but these are personal rather than institutional loyalties; if someone they've bonded with in this way leaves the company, the ISFJ will leave with them, if given the option. Traditional careers for an ISFJ include: teaching, social work, most religious work, nursing, medicine (general practice only), clerical and and secretarial work of any kind, and some kinds of administrative careers. 

While their work ethic is high on the ISFJ priority list, their families are the centers of their lives. ISFJs are extremely warm and demonstrative within the family circle--and often possessive of their loved ones, as well. When these include Es who want to socialize with the rest of the world, or self-contained ITs, the ISFJ must learn to adjust to these behaviors and not interpret them as rejection. Being SJs, they place a strong emphasis on conventional behavior (although, unlike STJs, they are usually as concerned with being "nice" as with strict propriety); if any of their nearest and dearest depart from the straight-and-narrow, it causes the ISFJ major embarrassment: the closer the relationship and the more public the act, the more intense the embarrassment (a fact which many of their teenage children take gleeful advantage of). Over time, however, ISFJs usually mellow, and learn to regard the culprits as harmless eccentrics . Needless to say, ISFJs take infinite trouble over meals, gifts, celebrations, etc., for their loved ones--although strong Js may tend to focus more on what the recipient should want rather than what they do want. 

Like most Is, ISFJs have a few, close friends. They are extremely loyal to these, and are ready to provide emotional and practical support at a moment's notice. (However, like most Fs they hate confrontation; if you get into a fight, don't expect them to jump in after you. You can count on them, however, run and get the nearest authority figure.) Unlike with EPs, the older the friendship is, the more an ISFJ will value it. One ISFJ trait that is easily misunderstood by those who haven't known them long is that they are often unable to either hide or articulate any distress they may be feeling. For instance, an ISFJ child may be reproved for "sulking," the actual cause of which is a combination of physical illness plus misguided "good manners." An adult ISFJ may drive a (later ashamed) friend or SO into a fit of temper over the ISFJ's unexplained moodiness, only afterwards to explain about a death in the family they "didn't want to burden anyone with." Those close to ISFJs should learn to watch for the warning signs in these situations and take the initiative themselves to uncover the problem. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Functional Analysis
by Joe Butt 

Introverted Sensing
As for ISTJs, the dominant Si is oriented toward the world of forms, essences, generics. Again, "for both of the IS_J types, the sense of propriety comes from the clear definition of these internal forms. ... A 'proper' chair has four legs," etc. (Jung saw IS as something of an oxymoron: sensing, which is a perceiving function, focused inward and thus away from that which is perceived (the "object"). In this light, he described this sensing as something removed from reality, full of archetypes/mythical figures/hobgoblins; sensing of one's own set of forms.) 

Extraverted Feeling
A kind of "regression toward the mean" provided by the Fe auxiliary function serves to socialize the expression of these forms. I suppose it's the auxiliary nature of this Feeling, coupled with the balancing effect of {detachment from the internal idiosyncratic view of free-floating data perceptions} that makes ISFJs tentative, conservative, and reticent to boldly state the rights and wrongs in the relational world. (Loosely translated, ISFJs like to keep their perceptions to themselves, and aren't sure enough that what they "see" as Introverted Sensors has any relevance to the outside world. Thus the perception, based on unworldly data, may not be true. The obedient Extraverted Feeling function must therefore refrain from strong statements expressing these opinions.) 

Introverted Thinking
Introverted Thinking is turned inward and is largely invisible. It is only with great difficulty, if at all, that the ISFJ could willingly commit anyone to their doom. Perhaps this explains why ISFJs are loyal to the end; there is no sense of purely objective (i.e., impersonal) judgement of anyone but themselves (and that only by their own standards). Here is this type's achilles heel that makes many of them so vulnerable to the scoundrels and ne'er-do-wells who often use and abuse them. 

Extraverted iNtuition
ISFJs are easily undone by Extraverted iNtuition, their inferior function. Believing in the fantastic, and disbelieving the technologically extant, are errors that my guide the gullible (or unfoundedly sceptical) ISFJ off a precipice of mis-conclusion. (One of our co-workers' mothers adamantly refused to believe that Dave Letterman's mom was actually at the olympics in Norway talking with the athletes and handing out hams! She suspected technological trickery.) 

This childlike Ne is, however, the likely source (coupled with fun-loving Extraverted Feeling) of the practical joking, punning and (usually harmless) impishness of some ISFJs. 

Famous ISFJs:
Louisa May Alcott
Alfred, Lord Tennyson
Queen Elizabeth II of England
Robert E. Lee
Queen Mary I ("Bloody Mary") of England

Fictional:
Bianca in Taming of the Shrew
David Copperfield
Hero in Much Ado About Nothing
Melanie in Gone With The Wind
Ophelia in Hamlet
Dr. John H. Watson, M.D. (Sherlock Holmes' faithful sidekick)


U.S. Presidents: 
William Howard Taft 
Johnny Carson, comedian
Jerry Seinfeld
Kristi Yamaguchi, US Olympic figure skater

Matthew.


----------



## CircleCityBBW (Feb 27, 2006)

*ISFJ...* 

Portrait of the Protector Guardian

And I've a need to be needed...


33% Introverted
1% Sensing
38% Feeling
11% Judging


I don't think that I'd have known that about myself, if this test is accurate, I've learned something.


I would have thought I'd be much more sensing and more judgemental than what this test shows.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 27, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> [Recap]
> 
> ISFJ: MisticalMisty, Chimpi, mybluice, ValentineBBW, Wagimawr, BBW Betty, Ashley
> INTJ: Ryan, EvilPrincess, Echoies, bigSexy920,swamptoad
> ...



Im ISTJ not INTJ


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 27, 2006)

[Recap IV]

Rationals

Engineers:
INTP(Architects): Phalloidium, Tragdor, ClashCityRocker, ataraxia
ENTP(Inventors): Nutcracker

Coordinators:
INTJ(Masterminds): Ryan, EvilPrincess, Echoies, swamptoad, Tarella, coyote wild
ENTJ(FieldMarshals): 

Idealists

Advocates:
INFP(Healers): jamie, RainyDay, Jon Blaze, herin
ENFP(Champions): Fatlane, pickleman357, EvilBob

Mentors:
INFJ(Counselors): Tina, leighcy, Thrifty McGriff, Moonvine, Zandoz, 4honor, Jack Skellington, nicolethefantastic
ENFJ(Teachers): AnnMarie, Fuzzy, ciaobella

Artisans

Entertainers:
ISFP(Composers): FreneticFangs
ESFP(Performers): Ivy 

Operators:
ISTP(Crafters): TracyArts 
ESTP(Promoters): 

Guardians:

Administrators:
ISTJ(Inspectors): Turin, bigSexy920
ESTJ(Supervisors): toni 
Conservators:
ISFJ(Protectors): MisticalMisty, Chimpi, mybluice, ValentineBBW, Wagimawr, BBW Betty, Ashley, CircleCityBBW
ESFJ(Providers): FEast, BigBellyLover

and...
SEXY: Jes


----------



## Mystic Rain (Feb 27, 2006)

Your Type is ISFJ 

Introverted 78% 
Sensing 38%
Feeling 25%
Judging 78%


The Portrait of the Protector Guardian (iSfJ)


The primary desire of the Protector Guardian is to be of service to others, but here service means not so much furnishing others with the necessities of life (the Providers concern), as guarding others against lifes pitfalls and perils, that is, seeing to their safety and security. There is a large proportion of Protectors in the population, perhaps as much as ten percent. And a good thing, because they are steadfast in their protecting, and seem fulfilled in the degree they can insure the safekeeping of those in their family, their circle of friends, or their place of business. 

Protectors find great satisfaction in assisting the downtrodden and can deal with disability and neediness in others better than any other type. They go about their task of caretaking modestly, unassumingly, and because of this their efforts are not sometimes fully appreciated. They are not as outgoing and talkative as the Providers, except with close friends and relatives. With these they can chat tirelessly about the ups and downs in their lives, moving (like all the Guardians) from topic to topic as they talk over their everyday concerns. However, their shyness with strangers is often misjudged as stiffness, even coldness, when in truth these Protectors are warm-hearted and sympathetic, giving happily of themselves to those in need. 

Their quietness ought really to be seen as an expression, not of coldness, but of their sincerity and seriousness of purpose. Like all the Guardians, Protectors have a highly developed puritan work ethic, which tells them that work is good, and that play must be earned-if indulged in at all. The least hedonic of all types, Protectors are willing to work long, long hours doing all the thankless jobs the other types seem content to ignore. Thoroughness and frugality are also virtues for Protectors. When they undertake a task, they will complete it if at all humanly possible; and they know the value of material resources and abhor the squandering or misuse of these resources. Protectors are quite content to work alone; indeed, they may experience some discomfort when placed in positions of authority, and may try to do everything themselves rather than insist that others do their jobs. 

With their extraordinary commitment to security, and with their unusual talent for executing routines, Protectors do well in many careers that have to do with conservation: curators, private secretaries, librarians, middle-managers, police officers, and especially general medical practitioners. To be sure, the hospital is a natural haven for them; it is home to the family doctor, preserver of life and limb, and to the registered nurse, or licensed practical nurse, truly the angels of mercy. The insurance industry is also a good fit for Protectors. To save, to put something aside against an unpredictable future, to prepare for emergenciesthese are important actions to Protectors, who as insurance agents want to see their clients in good hands, sheltered and protected. 


The actor Jimmy Stewart and Mother Teresa are examples of Protector Guardian style.


----------



## Isa (Feb 28, 2006)

ISTJ

Introverted - 67%
Sensing - 1%
Thinking - 12%
Judging - 44%

I'm a bit surprised at the percentages, especially the introverted and sensing. Very interesting overall but not sure if I agree 100%.


----------



## vix (Feb 28, 2006)

Your Type is 
ENFP 
Extroverted Intuitive Feeling Perceiving 
Strength of the preferences % 
1 38 50 11 

I seem to be the first female ENFP here nice to know I'm one amongst champions


----------



## Orso (Feb 28, 2006)

ISTP 
Introverted Sensing Thinking Perceiving 
Strength of the preferences % 
44 25 50 89 

Hah!


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 17, 2007)

*bump* Somebody looking for a personality test? :batting: 

I'm an INTJ

Strength of the preferences %


Introverted 67
Intuitive 12
Thinking 38
Judging 44

INTJ THE MASTERMIND

INTJ Masterminds, being rational, are thinkers. When under stress they may become argumentative and disagreeable. Social interaction, never a forte, now becomes nearly impossible. When under stress, they may also appear obsessive about their ideas which become increasingly negative and difficult to control. They may have disparaging thoughts about themselves, leading to feelings of worthlessness, failure and public humiliation, all of which inhibit them from taking further risks to achieve the success they desire and need.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 17, 2007)

Your Type is 
INTJ 
Introverted Intuitive Thinking Judging 
Strength of the preferences % 
11 38 38 89 


INTJ type description by D.Keirsey
INTJ type description by J. Butt and M.M. Heiss 
Career Choices for Your Type 




Qualitative analysis of your type formula

You are:
slightly expressed introvert

moderately expressed intuitive personality

moderately expressed thinking personality

very expressed judging personality


----------



## alienlanes (May 17, 2007)

Edx pointed me to an old thread on this topic, but it's a year and a half old, so I figured I'd start a fresh one to keep our assortment of people up-to-date .

So... who's taken a Myers-Briggs personality test, either the full test or a shorter online version? The test rates your personality along four axes: *E*xtrovert/*I*ntrovert, *S*ensing/i*N*tuition, *T*hinking/*F*eeling, *J*udging/*P*erceiving.

Ryan's original thread linked to this online test, on which I scored:

I - 88%
N - 25%
F - 62%
P - 33%

I test consistently as an INFP, but these aren't the usual percentages I get; I've taken the full Myers-Briggs a couple of times as part of career counseling, etc., and I usually test as very strong for I, N and P, but right on the cusp between F and T. This has always made sense to me; I'm definitely an NF (ultimately guided more by emotion and "gut feeling" than by logic and rationality), but I have a strong logical and analytical side as well.

This page names two of my favorite essayists, George Orwell and Aldous Huxley, as fellow INFPs (generalist intellectuals FTW!), and it describes me rather accurately:

_Healer Idealists are abstract in thought and speech, cooperative in striving for their ends, and investigative and attentive in their interpersonal relations. Healers present a seemingly tranquil, and noticiably pleasant face to the world, and though to all appearances they might seem reserved, and even shy, on the inside they are anything but reserved, having a capacity for caring not always found in other types. They care deeply-indeed, passionately-about a few special persons or a favorite cause, and their fervent aim is to bring peace and integrity to their loved ones and the world.

[...]

Healers seek unity in their lives, unity of body and mind, emotions and intellect, perhaps because they are likely to have a sense of inner division threaded through their lives, which comes from their often unhappy childhood. Healers live a fantasy-filled childhood..._

Yep.

So... how about you?


----------



## mango (May 17, 2007)

*Add another INTJ to the list...


Introverted - 56

Intuitive - 12

Thinking - 62

Judging - 22


*


----------



## alienlanes (May 17, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> *bump* Somebody looking for a personality test? :batting:



Ack! I just started a new thread! Now the two threads will have to fight each other !

(Can we get a mod to close the one I just started?)


----------



## Tooz (May 17, 2007)

Introverted 56
Sensing 1
Feeling 25
Judging 11

The description isn't really that accurate, but on the career choices, both translator and graphic designer come up, so...


----------



## HugKiss (May 17, 2007)

[SIZE=+1]Your Type is 

* [SIZE=+2] ENFJ[/SIZE]*[/SIZE]

Extraverted 33
Intuitive 12 
Feeling 50 
Judging 78[SIZE=-0]

[/SIZE]


----------



## Kimberleigh (May 17, 2007)

INFJ
78%
50%
50%
33%

It's been the same since I was 15, when I took my first psychological battery.

I don't know about the other types, but there's a pretty good website for INFJ's here.


----------



## alienlanes (May 17, 2007)

As posted in the other thread, here's what I scored:

I - 88%
N - 25%
F - 62%
P - 33%

I test consistently as an INFP, but these aren't the usual percentages I get; I've taken the full Myers-Briggs a couple of times as part of career counseling, etc., and I usually test as very strong for I, N and P, but right on the cusp between F and T. This has always made sense to me; I'm definitely an F (ultimately guided more by emotion and "gut feeling" than by logic and rationality), but I have a strong logical and analytical side as well.

This page names two of my favorite essayists, George Orwell and Aldous Huxley, as fellow INFPs (generalist intellectuals FTW!), and it describes me quite accurately:

_Healer Idealists are abstract in thought and speech, cooperative in striving for their ends, and investigative and attentive in their interpersonal relations. Healers present a seemingly tranquil, and noticiably pleasant face to the world, and though to all appearances they might seem reserved, and even shy, on the inside they are anything but reserved, having a capacity for caring not always found in other types. They care deeply-indeed, passionately-about a few special persons or a favorite cause, and their fervent aim is to bring peace and integrity to their loved ones and the world.

[...]

Healers seek unity in their lives, unity of body and mind, emotions and intellect, perhaps because they are likely to have a sense of inner division threaded through their lives, which comes from their often unhappy childhood. Healers live a fantasy-filled childhood..._

Yep.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 17, 2007)

E: 22
N: 62
T: 1
J: 56


Extraverted iNtuitive Thinking Judging
by Joe Butt

Profile: ENTJ
Revision: 3.0
Date of Revision: 27 Feb 2005

"I don't care to sit by the window on an airplane. If I can't control it, why look?"

ENTJs have a natural tendency to marshall and direct. This may be expressed with the charm and finesse of a world leader ((ALL YOUR FA ARE BELONG TO ME)) or with the insensitivity of a cult leader ((Did I mention that I am a registered Humanist minister?)). The ENTJ requires little encouragement to make a plan. One ENTJ put it this way... "I make these little plans that really don't have any importance to anyone else, and then feel compelled to carry them out." While "compelled" may not describe ENTJs as a group, nevertheless the bent to plan creatively and to make those plans reality is a common theme for NJ types.

*ENTJs are often "larger than life"* ((understatement of the year)) in describing their projects or proposals.((umm, yeah, that too) This ability may be expressed as salesmanship, story-telling facility or stand-up comedy. In combination with the natural propensity for filibuster, our hero can make it very difficult for the customer to decline.

TRADEMARK: -- "I'm really sorry you have to die." (I realize this is an overstatement. However, most Fs and other gentle souls usually chuckle knowingly at this description.)

ENTJs are decisive. They see what needs to be done, and frequently assign roles to their fellows. Few other types can equal their ability to remain resolute in conflict, sending the valiant (and often leading the charge) into the mouth of hell. When challenged, the ENTJ may by reflex become argumentative. Alternatively (s)he may unleash an icy gaze that serves notice: *the ENTJ is not one to be trifled with*. ((understatement of the century))

Functional Analysis
Extraverted Thinking

"Unequivocating" expresses the resoluteness of the ENTJ's dominant function. Clarity of convictions endows these Thinkers with a knack for debate, or wanting knack, a penchant for argument. The light and heat generated by Thinking at the helm can be impressive; perhaps even overwhelming. Experience teaches many ENTJs that restraint may often be the better part of valor, lest one find oneself victorious but alone.
Introverted iNtuition

The auxiliary function explores the blueprints of archetypal patterns and equips Thinking with a fresh, dynamic sense of how things work. *Improvising on the fly is something many ENTJs do very well* ((notice that they didn't say that I fumbled with them,* I improvise on the fly* , skills, my friends! skills!! )). As Thinking's subordinate, insights are of value only insofar as they further the Right, True Cause celebre. [n.b.: ENTJs are capable of living on a higher plane, if you will, and learning to value individuals even above their principles. The above dynamic suggests less individuation.]
Extraverted Sensing

Sensing reaches out to embrace that which physically touches it. ENTJs have an awareness of the real; of that which exists. By stilling the engines of Thinking and iNtuition, this type may experience the Here and Now, and know things not dreamt of nor even postulated in iNtuition's philosophy. Sensing's minor role, however, puts it at risk for distortion or extreme weakness beneath the hustle and bustle of the giants N and T.
Introverted Feeling

Feeling is romantic, as the ethereal as the inner world from whence it doth emerge. When it be awake, feeling evokes great passion that knows not nuance of proportion nor context. Perhaps these lesser functions inspire glorious recreational quests in worlds that never were, or may only ever be in fantasy. When overdone or taken too seriously, Fi turned outward often becomes maudlin or melodramatic. Feeling in this type appears most authentic when implied or expressed covertly in a firm handshake, accepting demeanor, or act of sacrifice thinly covered by excuses of lack of any personal interest in the relinquished item.
Famous ENTJs:

U.S. Presidents:
Franklin D. Roosevelt
Richard M. Nixon

Benny Goodman, "Big Band" leader
General Norman Schwarzkopf
Harrison Ford
Steve Martin
Whoopi Goldberg
Sigourney Weaver
Margaret Thatcher
Al Gore (U.S Vice President, 1993-2001)
Lamar Alexander (former governor, US Secretary of Education)
Les Aspen, former U.S. Secretary of Defense
Candace Bergen (Murphy Brown)
Dave Letterman
Newt Gingrich
Patrick Stewart (STNG: Jean Luc Picard)
Robert James Waller (author: The Bridges of Madison County)
Jim Carrey (Ace Ventura: Pet Detective, The Mask)
Steve Jobs
Penn Jillett


----------



## PickleAteIt (May 17, 2007)

Your Type is: ISFJ

Introverted 44
Sensing 12
Feeling 62
Judging 33

Qualitative analysis of your type formula

You are:

* moderately expressed introvert
* slightly expressed sensing personality
* distinctively expressed feeling personality
* moderately expressed judging personality


----------



## BigFriendlyDave (May 17, 2007)

Having completed the test I was

Your Type is 
ISFP

which makes me a Composer Artisan.

I never knew I had it in me  

I'm off to write my next symphony, paint another portrait of a BBW, 
and maybe if I've got time write a novel.

dX


----------



## Cat (May 17, 2007)

Yet another INTJ here. 22 38 1 44. 

I am a bit concerned about the 1 on the thinking. Sure, I know it's a scale, but dang...I wish I would have put more _thought _into that! ;-)


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 17, 2007)

ENFP
Extraverted	56	
Intuitive	25	
Feeling	50	
Perceiving 56

I thought I used to be an ENFJ, I'll have to do some investigations on the P vs. J distinctions.

I thought this description of ENFPs was hilarious as I work on an explicitly anti-bureaucracy campaign:
_ENFPs hate bureaucracy, both in principle and in practice; they will always make a point of launching one of their crusades against some aspect of it._

I'm a champion idealist.
_For Champions, nothing occurs which does not have some deep ethical significance, and this, coupled with their uncanny sense of the motivations of others, gives them a talent for seeing life as an exciting drama, pregnant with possibilities for both good and evil. This type is found in only about 3 percent of the general population, but they have great influence because of their extraordinary impact on others. Champions are inclined to go everywhere and look into everything that has to do with the advance of good and the retreat of evil in the world. They can't bear to miss out on what is going on around them; they must experience, first hand, all the significant social events that affect our lives. And then they are eager to relate the stories they've uncovered, hoping to disclose the "truth" of people and issues, and to advocate causes. This strong drive to unveil current events can make them tireless in conversing with others, like fountains that bubble and splash, spilling over their own words to get it all out._

I've got so much personality test pride.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (May 17, 2007)

Your Type is 
ISFJ 

Strength of the preferences % 
Introverted 22
Sensing 12
Feeling 38
Judging 56


The primary desire of the Protector Guardian is to be of service to others, but here "service" means not so much furnishing others with the necessities of life (the Provider's concern), as guarding others against life's pitfalls and perils, that is, seeing to their safety and security. There is a large proportion of Protectors in the population, perhaps as much as ten percent. And a good thing, because they are steadfast in their protecting, and seem fulfilled in the degree they can insure the safekeeping of those in their family, their circle of friends, or their place of business. 

Protectors find great satisfaction in assisting the downtrodden and can deal with disability and neediness in others better than any other type. *They go about their task of caretaking modestly, unassumingly, and because of this their efforts are not sometimes fully appreciated*. They are not as outgoing and talkative as the Providers, except with close friends and relatives. With these they can chat tirelessly about the ups and downs in their lives, moving (like all the Guardians) from topic to topic as they talk over their everyday concerns. *However, their shyness with strangers is often misjudged as stiffness, even coldness, when in truth these Protectors are warm-hearted and sympathetic, giving happily of themselves to those in need. *
Their quietness ought really to be seen as an expression, not of coldness, but of their sincerity and seriousness of purpose. Like all the Guardians, Protectors have a highly developed puritan work ethic, which tells them that work is good, and that play must be earned-if indulged in at all. The least hedonic of all types, Protectors are willing to work long, long hours doing all the thankless jobs the other types seem content to ignore. Thoroughness and frugality are also virtues for Protectors. When they undertake a task, they will complete it if at all humanly possible; and they know the value of material resources and abhor the squandering or misuse of these resources. Protectors are quite content to work alone; indeed, they may experience some discomfort when placed in positions of authority, and may try to do everything themselves rather than insist that others do their jobs. 

With their extraordinary commitment to security, and with their unusual talent for executing routines, Protectors do well in many careers that have to do with conservation: curators, private secretaries, librarians, middle-managers, police officers, and especially general medical practitioners. To be sure, the hospital is a natural haven for them; it is home to the family doctor, preserver of life and limb, and to the registered nurse, or licensed practical nurse, truly the angels of mercy. The insurance industry is also a good fit for Protectors. To save, to put something aside against an unpredictable future, to prepare for emergencies-these are important actions to Protectors, who as insurance agents want to see their clients in good hands, sheltered and protected. 


President George HW Bush and Mother Teresa are examples of Protector Guardian style.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 17, 2007)

Ditto what you got, Ella - protector guardian, but my numbers were 

Introverted 11	
Sensing 12	
Feeling 62	
Judging 72


----------



## jamie (May 17, 2007)

*waits excitedly for the next Fuzzy re-cap* :bounce:


----------



## tonynyc (May 17, 2007)

Profile: ENTJ

Extraverted: 11%
Intuitive: 62%
Thinking: 12%
Judging: 44%

Career Indicator: Pretty accurate as far as Finance,Business and Computer Programming.

When I took an exam for the Post Office- they also used a 'Personality' test- but this consisted of almost 300 questions.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 17, 2007)

I'm glad Lilly revived this thread 

Your Type is
ENFJ
Extraverted 33	%
Intuitive 38%
Feeling	62%
Judging 67%

ENFJs are the benevolent 'pedagogues' of humanity. They have tremendous charisma by which many are drawn into their nurturant tutelage and/or grand schemes. Many ENFJs have tremendous power to manipulate others with their phenomenal interpersonal skills and unique salesmanship. But it's usually not meant as manipulation -- ENFJs generally believe in their dreams, and see themselves as helpers and enablers, which they usually are.

ENFJs are global learners. They see the big picture. The ENFJs focus is expansive. Some can juggle an amazing number of responsibilities or projects simultaneously. Many ENFJs have tremendous entrepreneurial ability.

ENFJs are, by definition, Js, with whom we associate organization and decisiveness. But they don't resemble the SJs or even the NTJs in organization of the environment nor occasional recalcitrance. ENFJs are organized in the arena of interpersonal affairs. Their offices may or may not be cluttered, but their conclusions (reached through feelings) about people and motives are drawn much more quickly and are more resilient than those of their NFP counterparts.

ENFJs know and appreciate people. Like most NFs, (and Feelers in general), they are apt to neglect themselves and their own needs for the needs of others. They have thinner psychological boundaries than most, and are at risk for being hurt or even abused by less sensitive people. ENFJs often take on more of the burdens of others than they can bear.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 17, 2007)

I'm an INTP

Intoverted - 67%
Intuitive - 38%
Thinking - 25%
Perceiving - 11%

http://typelogic.com/intp.html

I like to think of myself as being more perceptive than that... I think I had to skew a few questions. Meh. Either way, that's me.


----------



## HotBBWnKC (May 17, 2007)

I am an ENTJ, and each time I have taken this test over time I come back with very similiar results.

E 1%
N 25%
T 12%
J 67%

I have always found myself to be a leader, and work for social change. I definitely am goal oriented and like to think things out logically before implementing an idea, but I can also just role with an idea and make it look as though I planned it out step by step. I have also been told I have a look that intimadates others and find that ENTJ's can come across this way as well. 

Since I am seeking my Masters in Psychology I enjoy learning about different personality types and how each one works. This not only will help me professionally but serves as great reference when dealing with people in general.

Thanks for bringing this up!


----------



## Catkin (May 17, 2007)

I'm ISFJ

I - 44%
S - 12%
F - 25%
J - 22%

Not particularly high on anything  It puts me as a 'guardian protector'...basically, I like helping the downtrodden. Which is true, I guess.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (May 17, 2007)

This says INFJ, but I've also tested as an ENFJ.

I - 22%
N - 12%
F - 75%
J - 11%

I'm usually pretty balanced between intro- and extraverted. Whether I'm more J or P fluctuates with my work situation. If my job requires a J, I'm a P at home, and vice-versa.

I usually score a lot higher on the intuition scale, too. I'm solidly NF and always have been.

ETA: That makes me an Idealist Counselor, according to the site.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 17, 2007)

My preference is INFJ.

I=33%

N=31%

F=62%

J=22%


----------



## Wagimawr (May 17, 2007)

I(ntroverted) - 44%
S(ensing) - 50%
T(hinking) - 01%
J(udging) - 33%


> moderately expressed introvert
> moderately expressed sensing personality
> slightly expressed thinking personality
> moderately expressed judging personality


----------



## SuperMishe (May 17, 2007)

ENFJ

Extraverted - 22%
iNtuitive - 12%
Feeling - 25%
Judging - 22%

So... is this good, or bad?.. LOL!!


----------



## kr7 (May 17, 2007)

I-67%
N-25%
T-12%
J-44%


----------



## Lovelyone (May 17, 2007)

I tested as:
Introverted 44%
Sensing 22%
Feeling 62%
Perceiving 33%


----------



## saturdayasusual (May 17, 2007)

I had to take this exact test (at that website no less) for my Psychology class a couple of years ago. I'm pretty sure I scored as INFP.


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 17, 2007)

I took this in Psychology class (Once in high school, and then in college), and we have an old thread of a similar nature. I am an INFP.
Someone pull out the ink blot test!! NOWWWWWW!!!


----------



## krystalltuerme (May 18, 2007)

Cool stuff..apparently I'm an
INFJ--the counselor type...something only about 2% of people are.


----------



## Butterbelly (May 18, 2007)

I'm a INFJ

Introverted - 11%
Intutive - 62%
Feeling - 12%
Judging - 22%


----------



## mimosa (May 18, 2007)

The test said:

Your Type is 
INFP 

Strength of the preferences % 
22-Introverted 
38-Intuitive
50-Feeling
44-Perceiving

According to the test I am a Healer Idealist.


----------



## 1300 Class (May 18, 2007)

Your Type is 
INFJ

Introverted	Intuitive	Feeling	Judging
Strength of the preferences % 
56	25	38	11


INFJ type description by D.Keirsey
INFJ type description by J. Butt and M.M. Heiss 

Career Choices for Your Type 


Qualitative analysis of your type formula

You are:
moderately expressed introvert
moderately expressed intuitive personality
moderately expressed feeling personality
slightly expressed judging personality


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 18, 2007)

*Introverted iNtuitive Thinking Judging *​by Marina Margaret Heiss 
Profile: INTJ
Revision: 3.0
Date of Revision: 27 Feb 2005 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

To outsiders, INTJs may appear to project an aura of "definiteness", of self-confidence. This self-confidence, sometimes mistaken for simple arrogance by the less decisive, is actually of a very specific rather than a general nature; its source lies in the specialized knowledge systems that most INTJs start building at an early age. When it comes to their own areas of expertise -- and INTJs can have several -- they will be able to tell you almost immediately whether or not they can help you, and if so, how. INTJs know what they know, and perhaps still more importantly, they know what they don't know. *****HA! Please do not bore me and waste precious time with your petty little facts, I know what I'm doing******

INTJs are perfectionists, with a seemingly endless capacity for improving upon anything that takes their interest. What prevents them from becoming chronically bogged down in this pursuit of perfection is the pragmatism so characteristic of the type: INTJs apply (often ruthlessly) the criterion "Does it work?" to everything from their own research efforts to the prevailing social norms. This in turn produces an unusual independence of mind, freeing the INTJ from the constraints of authority, convention, or sentiment for its own sake. 

INTJs are known as the "Systems Builders" of the types, perhaps in part because they possess the unusual trait combination of imagination and reliability. Whatever system an INTJ happens to be working on is for them the equivalent of a moral cause to an INFJ; both perfectionism and disregard for authority may come into play, as INTJs can be unsparing of both themselves and the others on the project. Anyone considered to be "slacking," including superiors, will lose their respect -- and will generally be made aware of this; INTJs have also been known to take it upon themselves to implement critical decisions without consulting their supervisors or co-workers. On the other hand, they do tend to be scrupulous and even-handed about recognizing the individual contributions that have gone into a project, and have a gift for seizing opportunities which others might not even notice. *****I'm a rogue loose cannon*****

In the broadest terms, what INTJs "do" tends to be what they "know". Typical INTJ career choices are in the sciences and engineering, but they can be found wherever a combination of intellect and incisiveness are required (e.g., law, some areas of academia). INTJs can rise to management positions when they are willing to invest time in marketing their abilities as well as enhancing them, and (whether for the sake of ambition or the desire for privacy) many also find it useful to learn to simulate some degree of surface conformism in order to mask their inherent unconventionality. 

Personal relationships, particularly romantic ones, can be the INTJ's Achilles heel. While they are capable of caring deeply for others (usually a select few), and are willing to spend a great deal of time and effort on a relationship, the knowledge and self-confidence that make them so successful in other areas can suddenly abandon or mislead them in interpersonal situations. ****Yep****

This happens in part because many INTJs do not readily grasp the social rituals; for instance, they tend to have little patience and less understanding of such things as small talk and flirtation (which most types consider half the fun of a relationship). To complicate matters, INTJs are usually extremely private people, and can often be naturally impassive as well, which makes them easy to misread and misunderstand. Perhaps the most fundamental problem, however, is that INTJs really want people to make sense.  This sometimes results in a peculiar naivete', paralleling that of many Fs -- only instead of expecting inexhaustible affection and empathy from a romantic relationship, the INTJ will expect inexhaustible reasonability and directness. ****So true. I absolutely can-not read subtlety or flirtation at all, it's like autism. Everything needs to be spelled out with graphic details.*****

Probably the strongest INTJ assets in the interpersonal area are their intuitive abilities and their willingness to "work at" a relationship. Although as Ts they do not always have the kind of natural empathy that many Fs do, the Intuitive function can often act as a good substitute by synthesizing the probable meanings behind such things as tone of voice, turn of phrase, and facial expression. This ability can then be honed and directed by consistent, repeated efforts to understand and support those they care about, and those relationships which ultimately do become established with an INTJ tend to be characterized by their robustness, stability, and good communications. ******Coincidentally every relationship I've had (very few) was with another INTJ******


----------



## Tad (May 18, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> ENFP
> 
> I thought I used to be an ENFJ, I'll have to do some investigations on the P vs. J distinctions.
> 
> ...



The view through the net is inevitably distorted, but that sounds SO much like you that it made me smile.


----------



## Tad (May 18, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> *****Coincidentally every relationship I've had (very few) was with another INTJ*****



My wife is an INTJ as well....so I can say don't know the possibility of INTPs. That adds another couple percent of the population to your pool. The contrast between the J and P can be....interesting.....at times. But ultimately it has some benefits.

What is really interesting to me is the ratio of Intuitives to Sensors on this thread. According to Keirsey the American is about 75% sensor to 25% intuitive. I've not added things up, but my feel in this thread is that there have actually been more Ns than Ss. Maybe intuitive are more apt to take personality tests? Or maybe either the net in general or Dimensions in particular attract more Ns? There has to be a masters' thesis in there somewhere.....

-Ed


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 18, 2007)

I didn't do the kiersey test. I suspect the kiersey test required that you enter in information about yourself such as email and all that jazz? I have a real aversion to getting more spam so I've avoided doing the test. I used the Jung test because it gives results right away without asking for personal information.




edx said:


> My wife is an INTJ as well....so I can say don't know the possibility of INTPs. That adds another couple percent of the population to your pool. The contrast between the J and P can be....interesting.....at times. But ultimately it has some benefits.
> 
> What is really interesting to me is the ratio of Intuitives to Sensors on this thread. According to Keirsey the American is about 75% sensor to 25% intuitive. I've not added things up, but my feel in this thread is that there have actually been more Ns than Ss. Maybe intuitive are more apt to take personality tests? Or maybe either the net in general or Dimensions in particular attract more Ns? There has to be a masters' thesis in there somewhere.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Tad (May 18, 2007)

The following matches me fairly well--added emphasis mine!

====================================================

INTPs are pensive, analytical folks. They may venture so deeply into thought as to seem detached, and often actually are oblivious to the world around them.

Precise about their descriptions, INTPs will often correct others (or be sorely tempted to) if the shade of meaning is a bit off. While annoying to the less concise, this fine discrimination ability gives INTPs so inclined a natural advantage as, for example, grammarians and linguists.

INTPs are relatively easy-going and amenable to most anything until their principles are violated, about which they may become outspoken and inflexible. They prefer to return, however, to a reserved albeit benign ambiance, not wishing to make spectacles of themselves.

*A major concern for INTPs is the haunting sense of impending failure.* They spend considerable time second-guessing themselves. The open-endedness (from Perceiving) conjoined with the need for competence (NT) is expressed in a sense that one's conclusion may well be met by an equally plausible alternative solution, and that, after all, one may very well have overlooked some critical bit of data. An INTP arguing a point may very well be trying to convince himself as much as his opposition. In this way INTPs are markedly different from INTJs, who are much more confident in their competence and willing to act on their convictions.

Mathematics is a system where many INTPs love to play, similarly languages, computer systems--potentially any complex system. *INTPs thrive on systems*. Understanding, exploring, mastering, and manipulating systems can overtake the INTP's conscious thought. This fascination for logical wholes and their inner workings is often expressed in a detachment from the environment, a concentration where time is forgotten and extraneous stimuli are held at bay. Accomplishing a task or goal with this knowledge is secondary.

INTPs and Logic -- *One of the tipoffs that a person is an INTP is her obsession with logical correctness.* Errors are not often due to poor logic -- apparent faux pas in reasoning are usually a result of overlooking details or of incorrect context.

Games NTs seem to especially enjoy include Risk, Bridge, Stratego, Chess, Go, and word games of all sorts. (I have an ENTP friend that loves Boggle and its variations. We've been known to sit in public places and pick a word off a menu or mayonnaise jar to see who can make the most words from its letters on a napkin in two minutes.) The INTP mailing list has enjoyed a round of Metaphore, virtual volleyball, and a few 'finish the series' brain teasers.

INTPs in the main are not clannish. The INTP mailing list, with a readership now in triple figures, was in its incipience fraught with all the difficulties of the Panama canal: we had trouble deciding on:

1) whether or not there should be such a group, 
2) exactly what such a group should be called, and
3) which of us would have to take the responsibility for organization and maintenance of the aforesaid group/club/whatever. 

===================================================

The description at the end made me chuckle, I could totally see that. Maybe INTP are really not made to form herds?


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 18, 2007)

edx said:


> The view through the net is inevitably distorted, but that sounds SO much like you that it made me smile.



I know, Ed!  Even down to the fountain analogy, it feels like I wrote that thing myself. Excuse me, I've got to go bubble away....


----------

